# Back by popular demand..(I appreciate the interest guys!)



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's 4 more I was able to resize.
They are not in order, really, just different pics from throughout the process.
She's come a long way, baby....


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*You've created a monster....*

We have a little more of the dash done than this pic shows right now.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*Longest 45 ride of my life*

This was before we took it to the sodablaster, 45 mins each way.
I would have rather have ridden the Superman rollercoaster at Six Flags..(and I'm afraid of heights)


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*17 years ago..*

This is a pic when I first bought her back in '96.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking good Sammy, love that color, and the premium hubcaps with knockoffs...:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

she's coming along and looking good...thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys.
We got the new windshield in, the back window, and a few odds and ends taken care of yesterday. Today should be the rest of the windows, and hopefully have the dash finished or very close.
Now that I'm an "expert" posting pics (haha) I'll post more over the weekend.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SlamminGears65Goat said:


> I would have rather have ridden the Superman rollercoaster at Six Flags..(and I'm afraid of heights)


I've ridden that ride, it's fun!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Slammin', what's the story on the car? Did it need full restoration, it's history, etc. I had a Capri Gold '65 automatic car with 64,000 miles on it that I paid $850 for in 1981. When I sold it in '83 for $1100, I thought I made out alright. DUH.......Those Custom spinner wheel covers came on my current '65 originally, but it's worn rally ones for the past 29 years or so. When I bought the car, it had Appliance mags.............Great looking car you have there!!


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guy,
Thanks for asking about the Goat. Here's the scoop:
I could of passed on doing a frame off, but as I got further into taking her apart, I got to a point where I had to make a decision. Did I want to drive a GTO that looked "OK", or do what the car deserved and make it right. Had I known what the actual cost (vs. my perceived cost), honestly, I probably would have not gone this route. It will come in close to 25k when all's said and done. It doesn't say "Trump", or "Gates" anywhere on my mailbox, if you get my drift.
The "Reader's Digest' version of the car:
I bought it in May of '96, with about 116,000 miles on it. Body, frame, everything was/is very solid. This is my 4th GTO I've owned.
It's all original, except the previous owner added the tripower. It' a 4 speed, but no console. Rally gauges. It was originally Capri Gold, and it was repainted the same color. Int is also gold. The seat covers are in remarkably good condition. I'm replacing the padding because of the same rodents that got into the headliner and started this whole process.. It had a vinyl top, which is no more. 
I'm the 3rd person to register it. About 118,000 miles on it now. Engine was rebuilt at 110,000, which was Feb of 1989, if you can believe that. Nothing fancy, just a stock rebuild. I have all,or at least most of the documentation on the car. I ran the #'s on the eng and trans, and they were manufactured at a time that would make sense that they are the originals. 3:55 Saf-T-trac rear end. I have the original build sheet, invoice, the works. It was purchased in Fort Dix, NJ in Dec 64. The previous owner got the info from PHS. Ultimately, I made the decision to invest the $ because of it's history, and how original it is. I added Ram Air exh manifolds when we put the engine back in. I didn't change anything else on the drivetrain. I dropped the vinyl top because I didn't like the look on this car. I have the spinner hubcaps, and I bought rally I's as extras when I got the car. I guess this is more than a Readers Digest version, but I knew you would want to know all this. 
Thanks for the compliment on the car, you have a helluva nice looking Goat yourself. Regarding the ones that "got away", I feel your pain....my first one was a '67 convert, all orig, I bought in 1981 for $500. It wasn't 'cherry", it was all primer, needed a new top, leaked oil, etc, but it was solid and ran great... I sold it a year later for $600... Doh!!! If we only knew, right?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Slammin', your my kind of guy. I think I'd have done exactly what you've done with your car. Lose the vinyl top, keep its integrity, etc. I've been debating the same with my own '65, but I just keep driving it. I painted it in '85, and the 389 I rebuilt before that is still in the car and running strong with about 50k miles on it. The original seatcovers are excellent, but the driver's lower seat cushion is tired...needs new foam at the very least. My car isn't totally original, but it's authentic "day two" with the only reproduction parts being arm rest bases. I'm at least the 5th owner, and it lead a hard life, but it's a genuine 3x2 4speed car, and I'm hooked on it. I will repaint it again, but I'm never going to restore it. Keep us posted on your car...thanks!


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guy, 
I guess great minds think alike! Thanks for the info about your Goat. It sounds like if it could talk, it would have some great stories to tell. It's great that you can keep it virtually unrestored, and have it look like that. I really didn't have that option with mine. It got to the point where it wasn't pleasurable to drive, because of the dampness, then the mice getting inside.
I'm hoping to get it back home later this week, then I can finish up the interior and a few other things. I'll keep the pics coming!


----------

